# Good Friday Observance



## Mary (Apr 8, 2004)

Just a general question - how are you all observing Good Friday? When I was Catholic, I would fast all day, and try to get to the 3 hour service. If you couldn't get to church for some reason, you were supposed to maintain silence from 12-3. (We also did that at school on Ash Wednesday - complete silence in the halls between classes. Amazing!) Now that I am no longer a Catholic, but am not yet anything else, I have no clue how to observe it!

Any input? (That was said with tongue-in-cheek - we never lack for input around here!) 


Mary,
Please update your signature w/ affiliation, full name, area of residence.
Thanks,
Board rules.
Scott

[Edited on 4-8-2004 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## sundoulos (Apr 8, 2004)

I'll be doing my income taxes and packing up the house for a move.

I haven't done anything special for Good Friday since a kid. 

You do know, don't you, that Christ was not crucified on Friday?


----------



## JWJ (Apr 8, 2004)

Nothing different. If one holds to the Reglative Principle of Worship, as I do, then Good Friday and Easter (just like Christmas) are not in my realm.


JWJ


----------



## staythecourse (Apr 8, 2004)

*Traditions are great!*

Silence for three hours! Didn't know the Catholics did that!

Inherenlty evil? I don't think so.

If people had the right frame of mind, as in sober-minded and honoring the terrible and holy day, I like the idea.

Rest, worship, read, fast, and silence all in the name of the Lord. I'll make it special to myself as a remeinder of what happened that day for me.


----------



## Gregg (Apr 8, 2004)

Mary, how long were you a Catholic?


----------



## Saiph (Apr 8, 2004)

Drinking a Guiness with Paul Manata.


[img:589e19fafa]http://63.147.65.169/guiness.jpg[/img:589e19fafa]


----------



## Mary (Apr 8, 2004)

Gregg,

The short answer is, &quot;Too long.&quot;

The longer answer is most of my life - and I have seen some things that would shock most people within the parishes I attended...

I blissfully thought that the Catholic church was the one unchanging church and without controversy. HAHAHAHAHA

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

Are you a recovering Catholic as well?


----------



## Gregg (Apr 8, 2004)

37 years a Catholic.


----------



## Mary (Apr 8, 2004)

[quote:797ed50774]
Drinking a Guiness with Paul Manata.
[/quote:797ed50774]

Wintermute,

Shouldn't you be drinking Coors? One of my deep regrets is that Stroh's left Detroit before I was old enough to drink it.

Of course, we still have Faygo and Vernors. But they don't have the same kick.


----------



## Gregg (Apr 8, 2004)

Mary, is there a Protestant Reformed Church near Detroit?


----------



## Mary (Apr 8, 2004)

Gregg,

Unfortunately, no. There's a ton in Michigan, but almost all on the west side of the state. The only 2 churches I have found in metro Detroit that are Biblically sound (and within an hour of where I live) are an OPC and an RPCNA. Fred Greco has told me he has a little info about the churches in Detroit, and I am awaiting the info from him...

Are you old enough to remember pre-Vatican II?


----------



## mjbee (Apr 8, 2004)

Latin Masses every day except Saturday.rayer:


----------



## Mary (Apr 9, 2004)

Bee,

You went to Latin Mass every day? Wow. I'm post-Vatican II myself, although I have attended a Latin Mass church, until I found out they have been ex-communicated by the pope and have some major issues of their own. I attended Catholic school, but we didn't have Mass every day, just on special feasts and holy days of obligation.

Are there a lot of ex-Catholics on this site? I'll bet we could share some stories...but I've got the WHOPPER. The last time I went to Mass, a WOMAN performed the Mass. That's right. A woman. And I'm just guessing here, but I'll bet John Paul is unaware of THAT little act of anarchy...I was just looking around, waiting for people to freak out. Nobody did. Apparently I missed the memo that said women could be priests. Or else anyone can touch the Host. But that was the last straw for me. There was no way I was going to belong to a church that was so clearly not Biblical. Little did I know that I would end up coming to a Calvinist perspective when I decided to go back to the Bible and begin with no pre-conceived notions!

Sorry for the ramble. I'm just relieved I'm not the only one...


----------



## tcalbrecht (Apr 9, 2004)

I was also raised RC. Vat II was during my pre-teen years, so I still recall the Latin mass. 

After leaving the RC church it took me a few years to get over the &quot;guilt&quot; of not doing anything &quot;spiritual&quot; between the hours to noon and 3 on Good Friday. Or recognizing it was OK to have a ham sandwich.

We have since cast off the last vestiges of Romanism, keeping annual holy days. It's sad to see how evangelicalism seems to need to augment the pure gospel with all these non-biblical observances.


----------



## calgal (Apr 10, 2004)

[quote:40ac95aeec][i:40ac95aeec]Originally posted by Wintermute[/i:40ac95aeec]
Drinking a Guiness with Paul Manata.


[img:40ac95aeec]http://63.147.65.169/guiness.jpg[/img:40ac95aeec] [/quote:40ac95aeec]

Had a glass of Harp tonight. :biggrin:


----------



## puriteen18 (Apr 12, 2004)

Usually Passion Week services if I can find a church that has them, but this year I listened to Piper sermons.

(BTW, Calvin had Passion week services, so there's nothing 'anti-reformed' about them.)

On Good Friday I stayed at home and spent some time thinking on the atoning work of Christ.

[Edited on 4-13-2004 by puriteen18]


----------



## cupotea (Apr 12, 2004)

[quote:f1294e4013][i:f1294e4013]Originally posted by puriteen18[/i:f1294e4013]
Usually Passion Week services if I can find a church that has them, but this year I listened to Piper sermons.

(BTW, Calvin had Passion week services, so there's nothing 'anti-reformed' about them.)

On Good Friday I stayed at home and spent some time thinking on the atoning work of Christ.

[Edited on 4-13-2004 by puriteen18] [/quote:f1294e4013]

Tyler,

I noticed from your sig that you are from Floreence. I use to live in Huntsville. Have you ever been to Southwood Presbyetrian (PCA) in HSV? I use to spend time with their singles group.

[Edited on 4-13-2004 by CajunBibleBeliever]


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Apr 12, 2004)

[quote:60803ea798][i:60803ea798]Originally posted by Mary[/i:60803ea798]
[quote:60803ea798]
Drinking a Guiness with Paul Manata.
[/quote:60803ea798]

Wintermute,

Shouldn't you be drinking Coors? One of my deep regrets is that Stroh's left Detroit before I was old enough to drink it.

Of course, we still have Faygo and Vernors. But they don't have the same kick.

 [/quote:60803ea798]

I don't do alcohol, I probably never will...

But Mary, do you remember driving downtown and smelling the rich aroma of the Stroh's Brewery and then getting to the heavenly scent of the Wonderbread factory. Mmmm. I was sad the day that Wonderbread moved out of Detroit.


On Good Friday, my family traditionally doesn't eat meat, and generally we don't work from 12-3 but usually spend the time in meditation. 

[Edited on 4-13-2004 by ChristianasJourney]


----------



## Gregg (Apr 12, 2004)

We used to have a Wonderbread bakery in East Hartford and my neighbor drove a breadtruck for them (when we lived in East Hartford).

I don't think that bakery is there anymore either.


----------



## Mary (Apr 13, 2004)

Janice,

I sure do! I also had a neighbor (my parents age) who worked at Vernor's when Vernor's was on Woodward (I think it was Woodward!). That old Wonderbread factory is now a casino, isn't it? And the old Stroh's brewery is office space now. Everything changes...

Nothing like the smell of bread baking...

Here's a scary question - if all the local bakeries are closed (ours in Detroit and the one Gregg's talking about anyway) - where are they baking all the bread????
uzzled:


----------



## Gregg (Apr 13, 2004)

[quote:829986ab94][i:829986ab94]Originally posted by Mary[/i:829986ab94]


Here's a scary question - if all the local bakeries are closed (ours in Detroit and the one Gregg's talking about anyway) - where are they baking all the bread????
uzzled: [/quote:829986ab94]

Reply...

Mary,
LOOK WHO'S NOW BAKING BREAD

:chef::chef::chef::chef::chef::chef::chef::chef:



[Edited on 4-13-2004 by Gregg]


----------



## Mary (Apr 13, 2004)

Gregg,

Bouncy bread really hits the spot!!!

:smilegrin:

:hat1: Is this guy supposed to be a cowboy? Or a mountie?


----------



## Gregg (Apr 13, 2004)

[quote:dd6cb30e40][i:dd6cb30e40]Originally posted by Mary[/i:dd6cb30e40]
Gregg,

Bouncy bread really hits the spot!!!

:smilegrin:

:hat1: Is this guy supposed to be a cowboy? Or a mountie? [/quote:dd6cb30e40]

Reply...

It may be Pvt. drill instructor

[Edited on 4-13-2004 by Gregg]


----------



## Mary (Apr 13, 2004)

Oooh, that could be! He's got the right kind of hat.

We need one with a Humphrey Bogart kind of look to him. Or one that hitches his shoulders like Jimmy Cagney!


----------



## puriteen18 (Apr 14, 2004)

[quote:a2c2ebf8b7][i:a2c2ebf8b7]Originally posted by CajunBibleBeliever[/i:a2c2ebf8b7]

TYler,

I noticed from your sig that you are from Floreence. I use to live in Huntsville. Have you ever been to Southwood Presbyetrian (PCA) in HSV? I use to spend time with their singles group.

[Edited on 4-13-2004 by CajunBibleBeliever] [/quote:a2c2ebf8b7]

No, I haven't. I go to hunstville pretty often.

Does Southwood obseve Passion Week?


----------



## tcalbrecht (Apr 14, 2004)

[quote:b5064c54da][i:b5064c54da]Originally posted by puriteen18[/i:b5064c54da]

(BTW, Calvin had Passion week services, so there's nothing 'anti-reformed' about them.)

[Edited on 4-13-2004 by puriteen18] [/quote:b5064c54da]

Only if you believe Calvin is the test of Reformed orthodoxy. 

But seriously, didn't Calvin have services every day of the week?


----------



## puriteen18 (Apr 16, 2004)

[quote:3d08cf2839][i:3d08cf2839]Originally posted by tcalbrecht[/i:3d08cf2839]

But seriously, didn't Calvin have services every day of the week? [/quote:3d08cf2839]

Yes, but we know that under him Geneva observed 4 liturgical feasts (Nativity, Ressurestion, Ascension, and Pentecost) and Passion Week.


----------

